# Purpose of "Wheelie bar" on HS720?



## toms (Nov 17, 2017)

Does anyone know the purpose of the wheelie bar on the back of the HS720, other then get in my way. I cant even get the blower to go in my garage without dragging on the driveway unless i pick the machine up. I am thinking about cutting it off.


----------



## russ01915 (Dec 18, 2013)

Actually I think you hit the nail on the head when you called it a wheelie bar.Keeps it from tilting back onto the handlebars? It makes it very difficult to move it. I also don't like it.


----------



## tabora (Mar 1, 2017)

toms said:


> Does anyone know the purpose of the wheelie bar on the back of the HS720, other then get in my way. I cant even get the blower to go in my garage without dragging on the driveway unless i pick the machine up. I am thinking about cutting it off.


Looks to me like that's the center part of the axle... Don't think you want to be cutting it. Photo looks like it should be at least a couple of inches from the ground. Is yours bent down?


----------



## Motor City (Jan 6, 2014)

Mine is about 2 1/4in from the ground.


----------



## JimmyD (Nov 20, 2016)

I believe it's there for safety more than anything. Without it the blower could(?) fall back while running.

Might also be a deterrent to keep from blowing snow with the blower at a leaned back angle... I'm not sure of the intricacies of the GX series oil system but they are supposed to be run flat.


----------



## Miles (Sep 16, 2016)

For me, the wheelie bar is for getting the blower up and down steep steps. The wheels are too small and the machine won't roll down so it's the wheelie bar that is used, one step at a time along the riser.


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

call honda customer relations and ask why it's there.

must be a good reason.


----------



## Freezn (Mar 1, 2014)

After a driveway clean-up, I bring the machine into the garage, shut-off the fuel valve, and tilt the machine on the "wheelie bar". You would be astonished to see how much melted snow, ice, and water drains from the back of the machine when tipped back overnight.


----------



## Amishguy_MT (Dec 1, 2018)

The wheelie bar is the axle for the wheels but it is welded to the frame. I am also thinking of cutting it off as it always gets in the way, especially getting it up and down steps. Should be able to cut it off inside the welds.


----------



## gibbs296 (Jun 22, 2014)

You tip it back on the bar to work\clear the auger area. Maybe check it for cracks


----------



## CalgaryPT (Dec 7, 2016)

Freezn said:


> You would be astonished to see how much melted snow, ice, and water drains from the back of the machine when tipped back overnight.


 @Freezn agreed. Tipping it back on the bar drains everything. Technically it is there for service ease, but I prefer a lift table for changing oil, augers, etc.


----------

